# Does anyone use BidClerk or other company?



## turbomason (Mar 12, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone has used a Lead company such as Bidclerk to help them find more work and if so if they have had any success with that.

???????:shifty:


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

TM, people are not being rude, the same questions are asked every week so they ignore them. Try the search function and sit back and read for a couple weeks (we discuss lead service alot).


----------



## turbomason (Mar 12, 2006)

Doug, I only found about 5 threads on leads and none of them were from masonry contractors and since thats what im interested in i was curious if any masonry contractors have had any success. If you know of a thread that has that information i would be glad to be redirected to it.

thanks, tm


----------

